# Working/programming Ning social network



## Overread (Jan 23, 2010)

*glares at his mouse and puts it on a diet* no more eating parts of my copied messages!

Ahem - to add: I've joined a into AWFN  and their social group network side talk wildlife 
However its a newly formed group and it appears there are some limitations with the software that they have purchased.

Ning | Create and discover Ning Social Networks for your interests and passions.

Has anyone here any experience with setting up and running or coding for this software package?


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 23, 2010)

I know nothing about it, OR, but Ning's web address (ning.com) is simply begging for the word, poop, to be appended to it. 







(In a world supposedly full of brand managers and consultancies, does no-one ever check to see whether there are any adverse connotations when simple additions are made to their brands' names?


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2010)

Considering that the Wii was named as it was I'm thinking that managers are not very creative in their thoughts with names


----------



## The Ace (Jan 23, 2010)

Like the Misubishi Stallion ending up as the Starrion or the MR2 which doesn't do very well in France.*









*It sounds like the French word for the squishy, brown stuff.


----------

